# Clomid & Endometriosis



## little lebowski (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi
I'm new to Clomid, just been prescribed 6 months Clomid on 50mg as my doctor thinks I am not ovulating.. This is because I started having very heavy bleeding every 2 weeks since a miscarriage in Oct 2010 after conceiving naturally in Aug 2010.  (I also had my first IVF back in July 2010, but had a chemical pregnancy). My question is about whether Clomid or IVF can aggravate endometriosis. I had an endo diagnosis 10 yrs ago and had laser surgery which improved things. The probs. I'm having now remind me of the probs I had pre-laser surgery, and I am wondering if drugs like Clomid and stimulating drugs I had for IVF (Menopur) can make endo worse. My doctor's view is that the bleeding is just down to my age (42) but as I haven't had any perimenopausal symptoms, it seems odd to put it down to this. I felt I was being written off. I'm kind of dreading taking Clomid cos of side effects, I felt abit crazy on the IVF drugs, I felt I was in danger of losing it all the time, stressed out, terribly upset. Does Clomid have these side effects?
I'd love to hear from anyone who might have had similar probs/experience.


----------



## floofymad (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi,
I'm on clomid (onto my 2nd month now at 50mg) and have stage 3 endo. I've read that clomid can make it worse, but so far I can't say it has been much worse. I think clomid increases estrogen, which is what endo feeds off, so that can be the problem. 
I've also read the clomid can give you bad side effects, like hot flushes, mood swings etc. I get the hot flushes, especially at night, but I'm fine apart from that. 
I would give it a try for a month and see how you are.
Good luck x


----------



## Florence38 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi - I just thought I would let you know my experiences on Clomid.  In 2009 I was prescribed 50mg and was lucky enough to get a BFP on my second go (unfortunately had a missed miscarriage and haven't been able to get pregnant since).  I didn't have any side effects and was actually worried after the first go that it wasn't working because I'd read about the horror stories etc.  I went back on it again last year for a total of 8 cycles.  I did get some side effects, more headaches and definitely more emotional but nothing major and no hot flushes or stomach pains that some people have.  I'm back on it again this year and its my second cycle on 50mg and again I've noticed I do get more headaches and I tend to be very over sensistive and weepy to things (but then again this might be just down to the whole trauma of ttc!).

I'm not sure whether clomid can inrease endo but I have had it in the past and after 8 cycles last year I had to have another lap to get rid of some more but it was only minor.  My Cons has never mentioned this to me about Clomid increasing endo.

I definitely think its worth a try for you as floofymad says, perhaps just give it a go for a month and see how you get on.  

Best of luck,

Florence xx


----------

